# How do I handle this?



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Last week right before the holiday I took my spoo to the groomer and when I picked him up one of the people said he moved when they were doing under his arm and he got "nicked". I didn't make a big deal of it, but they got him pretty good along with a little too close where he was neutered (neutered a year ago not fresh). He goes back today, should I ask for a different groomer?


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Honestly, I dont think so. I have nicked Dreamer before because she can be very wiggly, and I am beyond careful. I am very nervous about the armpit because it is so thin, but it needs to be done.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Unfortunately, it' happens. I've cut dogs before, and always felt HORRIBLE about it, but it does happen. Some of them are wiggly, and zig when you zag. 
Perhaps a #10 blade for armpits and privates next time? That can still nick but it's not as short as a #15.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks, I didn't think it was something to make a fuss about but thought to be sure for my boy I should ask the pros.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I've nicked Kennedy before too, nothing to where he needs to go to the vet though. Mostly around his face and sanitary. He really moves around. As long as they were really apologetic I wouldn't be concerned. If we nick dogs at my work either their groom/ next groom is free or they get something taken off of their groom- for example- if they wanted toothbrushing or conditioning that charge is taken off.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Unfortunately but it happens with wiggly puppy. Edison is soooo wiggly that I'm afraid for the groomer.

Here's what my groomer recommends I do prior to taking him for grooming: a dose of rescue remedy and play/walk him so he get tire a bit but not too much.

If the wiggleness is the problem then try to do that.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spooluvr*: Grooming accidents happen, no doubt about it. IMO you want to make sure you have good communication with the groomer; you should be told what happened (as you were) and what if anything was done at the time (i.e., did they put anything on the wound?). I think it's also telling whether the groomer shows genuine concern, which may give you the reassurance to continue to patronize them. Here are some photos of what happened to my *silver* mpoo as a result of a grooming accident. What seemed "small" at the time morphed almost immediately into a raging infection, requiring three rounds of antibiotics and steroid spray to remedy. My poor poodle suffered, lost a sizable patch of hair and now bears the scar of inky black hair on the backside of his cute platinum* silver* body. The way the groomer handled the episode would not win any awards. The irony is this happened at the hands of a pro groomer. I am typically a home groomer, and I have not (knock wood!) caused Chagall any injury (_yet_, hope I didn't jinx myself!) in the 3 years I've been grooming him. I am_ not_ trying to make you unduly concerned, just aware that even a little nick can sometimes become a big deal. I had my poodle at the vet within 8 hours of the 'little' injury, but still it grew to be quite a problem. (I treated it at home immediately with Betadine washes and Collodial Silver.) THIS WILL NOT LIKELY EVER HAPPEN TO YOUR POODLE, so please don't let me make you jittery about getting him groomed. I offer it only as a cautionary tale. And to show things can happen, it's how they're handled, by the groomer and if necessary the vet, that makes the difference. Please post pictures of Charlie freshly groomed!!


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Poor Chagall! I didn't know anything about this! :,(
You must have been worried sick. <3

As for the original poster:
I might mention when I drop him off that you hope he's not so wiggly this time. Ya know, remind them of the nick incident and express your concern, but be understanding about it. 

I home groom also & have nicked Lula with clippers in her tuck and once horrifically sliced her torso open with curved scissors requiring sutures. <gasp>
They do wiggle. Even when they're your own and you're careful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you so much. The groomer was very up front about it. I've put Charlie in a collar so he doesn't keep messing with it, and put Neosporin on it.

Chagall's mom I'd love to post pics of Charlie, but I'm embarrassed to say I can't figure out how and I have no patience the few pics I tried in the album I couldn't even get right side up! I gave up after that. If anyone can tell me step by step for dummies, I'll try to get courage to try again.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Spooluvr said:


> Thank you so much. The groomer was very up front about it. I've put Charlie in a collar so he doesn't keep messing with it, and put Neosporin on it.
> 
> Chagall's mom I'd love to post pics of Charlie, but I'm embarrassed to say I can't figure out how and I have no patience the few pics I tried in the album I couldn't even get right side up! I gave up after that. If anyone can tell me step by step for dummies, I'll try to get courage to try again.


I too had to learn how to post pics and started a whole thread on it! Find 
"What is Paste" in the thread search .......I learned how, so can you!( this tells you how to post from Photobucket)

Also, another way to, if your pics are stored in your computer, first click on the 'Reply' (not the qr) located in the left (Not right) bottom corner after the very last reply in the thread you are reading or at the top left corner of the forum subject you want a new post in, that says 'New Thread'....the response page will appear.......then 'scroll' down past that and you will see a box that says 'attachments'.......click on that and a box will appear that is pretty self explanatory! Good Luck!


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you so much I'll give it another try. This is going to sound stupid but I'm soooo tech challenged (I work all the time so not much time for anything else) what's Photobucket?


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

It doesn't work. Do I have to be on a regular computer? I'm using my IPad. I told you I need instructions for dummies 

OMG I got it in there I don't know how, now I just have to get it right


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Spooluvr said:


> It doesn't work. Do I have to be on a regular computer? I'm using my IPad. I told you I need instructions for dummies
> 
> OMG I got it in there I don't know how, now I just have to get it right


*Spooluvr*: You did fine, and Charlie looks _fabulous_! I just had him "rollover" for you.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Chagall's mom you're the best!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

It didn't work for me but I see my pic is bigger than the max size permitted. So am I right to assume that's why? Mmmm now to learn how to make them smaller?


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

http://www.poodleforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=116978&stc=1&d=1388894276





I think I just did it.  But how do I not make it a thumbnail. I want a reg pic.


----------



## Karen and Stella (Dec 28, 2013)

I have been grooming since 2000, certified in 2003. Accidents do happen in salons, and Christmas is undoubtably one of the busiest times of the the year. Most groomers are booked to capacity, and then some. That being said, usually experienced groomers don't nick those areas, armpits and sanitary. I have to admit that I did nick a dog in the armpit my first year of grooming. The clippers still felt awkward to me and I was not yet confident in the amount of pressure it took to clean that area up. It is good to ask your groomer (or potential groomer) a few simple questions. Are you certified by a reputable school (not a big box store), Do you go to seminars and continuing education? Are you a member of IPG or the NDGAA? Unfortunately there is no legal need for groomers to educate themselves. If a groomer has sought out costly education on their own, chances are you have found a good one. Both IPG and the NDGAA have groomer locators on their websites. That is an awesome place to start a search for a top notch groomer in any area.


----------

